# 50's glam and subtle smokey eye photoshoot



## zeroxstar (Sep 16, 2008)

A few weekends ago I did makeup at a photoshoot for a local musician (my friend was the stylist & another friend the photographer - who is fabulous btw!!)

1st Look - a toned down 40's/50's jazzy/glam look:










2nd Look - a subtle purple/gray smokey eye:


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Sep 16, 2008)

oooooooooooooo that last one is HOOOOOOOT


----------



## pat (Sep 16, 2008)

your skin is so flawless.

you are gorgeous.

I love the second picture, the one with you sitting on that chair.

love it!


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 16, 2008)

oh it's not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just did the makeup, the girl is a local musician


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 16, 2008)

She kind of looks like Molly Ringwald in the last one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You did a wonderful job!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 16, 2008)

You did a great job on her makeup! Very classy looking


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Major skills. 
And big props to the photographer, the picture quality is fantastic!


----------



## aaj83 (Sep 16, 2008)

you did a great job...!!
what did you use on the eye?? for both the looks?


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 16, 2008)

great photos!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2008)

You did an awesome job!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful makeup, beautiful photography... great job all together


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks very good!
Great job!


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aaj83* 

 
_you did a great job...!!
what did you use on the eye?? for both the looks?_

 
thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 i think on the first it was Next to Nothing, Kid, Showstopper and Vanilla and Blacktrack on the Eye, MUFE Mat Velvet & Setting Powder on the Face with Blushbaby/Peachiness on the cheeks and Viva Glam & Brick on the Lips... the 2nd was Top Hat, Smoke & Diamonds and I think Shimpagne maybe on the cheeks a bit? i don't remember perfectly


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!  Amazing work.


----------

